# Is a macro lens necessary for good shots?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Is an expensive macro lens necessary for good close ups? Any work arounds?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Depends how close you want to get to the object.

With Nikon 5400 you will get availability to be 1 cm from the object and product great quality macro shots. My Canon G2 has only 6cm macro capability and addition of macro rings is necessary.

This was taken with +1,+2,+4 Hoya step up lens.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice Jay!

When working at that range, I assume you use an off-camera shutter button to avoid the shakes?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> When working at that range, I assume you use an off-camera shutter button to avoid the shakes?


Belive it or not but I never used one.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

> With Nikon 5400 you will get availability to be 1 cm from the object and product great quality macro shots.


It isn´t so easy.... i have a CP 5400, and i don´t get this wonderfull macro shot like yours. I want to get some close up lens, but it´s very difficult to find a ring adapter for it.


----------



## xtr-xtr (Mar 20, 2004)

my camara is old and has the fixed lens (fujiFilm mx 1500). which I use is a magnifying glass in front of the objective


----------

